# Another Big Perdido River Flathead



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

So I'm up at buck & bass checking out the fish pictures on the wall when I notice this giant Flathead, after talking with the owners and reading the back of the picture turned out this 70lb monster was caught from our tiny little Perdido river. Just amazing not to long ago I seen a picture of a 76lber from Perdido river, who would have thought such giant cats could lurk in Perdido.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Man those big Cats live in all of our waterways!!! Glenn Congrats on the engagement!!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

that looks like a 100+ lber'....huge! Was it caught on a bush hook?


----------

